# [German NR] Moritz Karl 16.22 one-handed average



## whauk (Apr 4, 2012)

(18.15) (14.53) 15.27 17.86 15.53
missed NR in the first round due to those annoying +2s...


----------



## a small kitten (Apr 5, 2012)

congrats on the NR!


----------



## rubiksarlen (Apr 5, 2012)

Good job! This beats Conny's 16.33 rite?


----------



## ilikecubing (Apr 5, 2012)

congratz,that sure was supersexy turning  !!which cube is that?


----------



## Bapao (Apr 5, 2012)

ilikecubing said:


> congratz,that sure was supersexy turning  !!which cube is that?


 
Sounds like a GuHong...


----------

